# How Often Do You Rewick & Recoil Your Reo?



## devdev (16/4/14)

Just out of interests sake I am wondering how frequently you guys rewick and recoil your Reo?

Have been going since Sunday on current coil and wick (with the same flavour). Flavour is getting a bit naff now, so I am going to rewick. Coil still looks in good nick though for a few more days

What are you guys doing on your end?


----------



## vaalboy (16/4/14)

Usually recoil once a week but that is because I enjoy making and experimenting with coils. I dry burn and rewick daily or every two days depending if I'm travelling or not. The walkie talkie gets a bubble bath and lube every two weeks or so.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (16/4/14)

Coils can go a very long time (like in 2 months) if you can resist the temptation to recoil. Wicks depends on the material used. Currently on ceramic, which I have previously used for 30 days. On day 14 with these. Cotton I used to change every day, maybe every 2 days if a clear juice. Silica and Ekowool around 5/6 days.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (16/4/14)

I have a coil that is perfect and that's been going for a week so will just dry burn and change the wick when it needs it... now that I am becoming a boffin at squonking so I'm not burning my wicks as much so a wicks can last me 2-3days!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## steve (16/4/14)

rewicked and dryburned twice since monday, using cotton. Will probably rebuild at some point over the weekend, when ive got time to fiddle

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## vaalboy (17/4/14)

How do you guys tell when your cotton wicks are shot?


----------



## johan (17/4/14)

For me personally; the flavour gets diminished as well as a faint burnt taste.


----------



## Andre (17/4/14)

vaalboy said:


> How do you guys tell when your cotton wicks are shot?


If I sucked it up the drip tip or otherwise damaged it, would immediately re-wick. Otherwise once a day as a matter of course.


----------

